
Showing the plug, not the cable - luccastera
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/602-showing-the-plug-not-the-cable
======
vegashacker
The Common Craft (<http://commoncraft.com/>) video linked from the article is
pretty awesome. I love the style. Incidently, I noticed this presentation
company for the first time yesterday -- they did one for Google about
Presently:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/09/our-feature-
presentat...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/09/our-feature-
presentation.html)

